# Greater Baton Rouge State fair, LA Oct 28-Nov. 7, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Andy,
I found another one! Here is a link:

http://www.gbrsf.com/general.info.html


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Joe i just have never seen any tractors at the Baton Rouge State Fair. I think the John Deere dealer in Gonzales put on a old tractor show just dont know when. Guess i need to call them and find out.


----------

